# Colnago C59 ST02



## le_quiet_uno (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi all,

Was surfing the net one night and came across this:

View attachment 279237


This is my favorite colour scheme and was discontinued in 2008. Does anyone know any detail about this?


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

A riding buddy has this colourway (in an Extreme Power I think) and it is very pretty. Not sure where you are, but Colnago does do exclusive colour schemes for different importers. There was a paint scheme that was exclusive to Japan last year I remember that was uber-cool and RandA in the States had an exclusive run of the GEO C50 or EPQ (don't remember which) that they still have plenty of stock of. I would suspect it is limited release to one territory.


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

Actually, this is the frame that the local guy has. I also just had a quick look at R and A and they have quite a lot of old stock Colnago in pretty cool colours if you get lucky and they have one is your size: Colnago | R&A Cycles


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Gratuituous pic of my EP ( already sold sadly )


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

That ST02 color is the color that is exclusive to the Japan market. 

There is currently one for sale on ebay Colnago C59 Frameset Size 57 | eBay


----------



## le_quiet_uno (Mar 4, 2012)

idris icabod said:


> Actually, this is the frame that the local guy has. I also just had a quick look at R and A and they have quite a lot of old stock Colnago in pretty cool colours if you get lucky and they have one is your size: Colnago | R&A Cycles


Hi Idris,

Thanks for that info! Had a look at the website, it looks great but size in the right colour is hard to find. Might look into another option. May be re-paint an used Colnago C50.


----------



## le_quiet_uno (Mar 4, 2012)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Gratuituous pic of my EP ( already sold sadly )


That is an awesome bike Salsa! What made you sell that bike?


----------



## le_quiet_uno (Mar 4, 2012)

Kenacycle said:


> That ST02 color is the color that is exclusive to the Japan market.
> 
> There is currently one for sale on ebay Colnago C59 Frameset Size 57 | eBay


Hi Ken,

Thanks for the link! Am a bit small to ride a 57cm frame.

It looks like I might have to search the Japanese auction site to see if I can find one my size.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

le_quiet_uno said:


> That is an awesome bike Salsa! What made you sell that bike?


I got a C50 on ST01 that I love even more


----------



## le_quiet_uno (Mar 4, 2012)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I got a C50 on ST01 that I love even more


Lovely! I can see why you kept the ST01! Would be awesome to have ST01 & 02 in the same garage!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The EP is a superb bike, and it was great to have both, one sloping one traditonal.... But the C50 is smoother and more balanced for overall riding, the EP was stiffer and more racing oriented.

I decided I only need one "one-and-only"  , I sold it and then fought the regret for months until I could carry on with life


----------

